# Help identifying white pimple like sore on my dog's inside paw



## Daniel J Simoens

Not sure what this is. It doesn't hurt him when he runs or walks. He chews on his foot a little bit but not a lot really. I think I noticed a similar one on his 'elbow' the other day but now I can't find it. not the greates pic, but it's a soft, elevated, white bump on the inside of his rear foot. Slight red color around the base.










anybody have any clues?? tia


----------



## 1st retriever

Can you squeeze it? My old dog has them everywhere (if they are the same thing) they are like little pimples. Possibly sebacious cysts. They have white crap in them.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

i can squeeze it a little bit but then the dog tends to pull away(obviously). the top point is slightly hard but the entire thing is soft. do have any reason to be worried about these things? any ways to prevent them? i see a heating pad for a couple minutes a couple times a day will help. thanks


----------



## Guest

How old is your dog? Mine is 11 and he has these little things on his body my vet doesnt worry about them unless they are in a place that causes a problem. When he was younger he had white bumps break out she treated him for staph and they cleared up. Being on his foot I would have you vet look at it maybe she can remove it so it doesnt get bigger or cause him pain


----------



## ErinsEdge

It* could be* an interdigital cyst but go to your vet to diagnose it for sure.* If it is* they can blow up overnight with an infection and I treated with antibiotics. They can reoccur throughout the dogs life. I have a 13 yo that still gets them. According to a vet I just asked, they are terrible to get rid of and the only way is surgery. I wouldn't worry if it isn't bothering him but you will know when it does and he is limping. Let your vet decide what it is though, not the Internet.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

yeah i was just looking for some insight if I had to worry or not. he's 6.5 months old and has a vet appointment Tuesday to remove his *cough cough* balls. I'll inquire then but thanks for the reassurance. we played in the backyard yesterday and this morning and he's not limping or anything. just getting in my way and running off with lumps of dirt as i'm trying to fix my fence posts!!!!


----------



## ErinsEdge

I would make sure he sees his paw before surgery if it needs to be taken care of.


----------



## Billie

It sounds like a wart. They can get them, virally, and they are pretty self limiting, go away on their own. If thats what it is. Have the doc look at it when he gets tutored this week


----------



## Kendall Steffensen

First thought is to have your vet check his paw. Second thought is part of a sticker is in his paw. My pup had several bumps on her paws the vet squeezed on them and part of a sandbur popped out. Now I do it myself followed by antibiotic gel.


----------

